# Resource of the Year Award - Covenant Theological Seminary places all distance classes online in MP3



## crhoades (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.covenantseminary.edu/worldwide/default.asp
Includes PDFs of of syllabi and study guides for lectures for a lot of them.

Check out the offerings:

Ancient & Medieval Church History - David Calhoun
Apologetics & Outreach - Jerram Barrs
Biblical Theology - Gerard Van Groningen
Calvin's Institutes - David Calhoun
Christian Ethics - David Jones
Christian Worship - Jerram Barrs
Francis A. Schaeffer: The Early Years - Jerram Barrs
Francis A. Schaeffer: The Later Years - Jerram Barrs
God & His Word - Michael Williams
God's World Mission - Nelson Jennings
Hebrews to Revelation - Daniel Doriani
Humanity, Christ & Redemption - Robert Peterson
Life & Letters of Paul - Hans Bayer
Life & Teachings of Jesus - Daniel Doriani
New Testament History - David Calhoun
Old Testament History - V. Philips Long
Psalms & Wisdom Books - V. Philips Long
Reformation & Modern Church History - David Calhoun
Spirit, Church, & Last Things - Robert Peterson
Youth Ministry - Mark Davis


I wish PRTS, RTS, BTS, GPTS, KRTS, WTS, WSC, etc. follows suit. What an opportunity for lay learning and worldwide impact. This is the stuff that Reformations are made of. I applaud Covenant in this endeavor.


Covenant Worldwide is a ministry of Covenant Theological Seminary, the National Seminary of the Presbyterian Church in America. It is designed to deliver graduate-level theological training free of charge to people around the world who do not have the ability to engage in seminary studies but desire to grow in their theological knowledge and understanding. Covenant Worldwide is not a distance-learning or a degree- or certificate-granting initiative. The course material that is published on this site is drawn from Access, Covenant Seminary's distance learning program, and represents a broad foundation of theological training. 

The goal of Covenant Worldwide is to provide people access to high-quality theological training while minimizing the considerable barriers of geography, finance, and language. This is being done in pursuit of the Seminary's mission -- to train servants of the triune God to walk with God, to interpret and communicate God's Word, and to lead God's people. Generous grants from the Christian Education Charitable Trust and the Davis Foundation are helping to make this idea a reality.


[Edited on 2-15-2006 by crhoades]


----------



## biblelighthouse (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## sastark (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow. This is very cool. Thanks for posting, Chris!


----------



## turmeric (Feb 15, 2006)

Added to my favorites! Hopefully will be able to get it in Romanian soon.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## SmokingFlax (Feb 15, 2006)

I like it.

I like it a lot.


----------



## DanielC (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Added to my favorites! Hopefully will be able to get it in Romanian soon.



Hey Meg,
why Romanian?
Just curious - I have some friends in Romania.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow! I can't believe what an awesome resource this is! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## crhoades (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> Wow! I can't believe what an awesome resource this is! Thanks for posting it!



To all: 

Please tell your pastors and fellow congregants. Get someone to put an announcement in the bulletin. Share the wealth!


----------

